# Greene County Morel Mushrooms



## ncslovesmorels (Jun 1, 2013)

The season's not over yet when six inches sponges were just found Tuesday and Wednesday of this week.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow 6 inchers huh? How many did you find? With the way the soil temps dived in the past week I went out for a look Tuesday and didn't find anything. What kind of condition were they in? I'd love to see a pic of them....


----------

